# school fees in British Columbia



## TashT (Sep 21, 2012)

my family is moving to british Columbia in 2013. i am going on a work permit. my 6 yr old son will be needing to attend school. i need to find out what fees we will be liable for. if anyone can please help. we would be so grateful for any advice. thanks so much


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TashT said:


> my family is moving to british Columbia in 2013. i am going on a work permit. my 6 yr old son will be needing to attend school. i need to find out what fees we will be liable for. if anyone can please help. we would be so grateful for any advice. thanks so much


Education in Canada is "free" unless you want to go private. There are no fees for the public school system.


----------



## TashT (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks so much for coming back to me. i know the schools are free for locals and permanent residents but im struggling to find out for minors in the country temporarily. and if we need a study visa for my child to attend elementary school? and if he has a study visa is school still free?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are in the country on an official visa of some type then your child will be allowed to attend public school for "free".


----------



## TashT (Sep 21, 2012)

awesome! thank you for that. yes i will be on a work visa. does he need a study visa or not? some sites say yes.others say no


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe not.


----------



## TashT (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks again


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi TashT  

There is a program in BC called the BC Settlement Workers in Schools (SWIS) that you may find very useful. You don't mention where in BC you plan to relocate so I can't direct you to your nearest worker, but there are locations noted on the WelcomeBC website. Their services are cost free. 

They are very helpful and can smooth the way when settling in this province by assisting you with other agencies and services available to you. 

B.C. Settlement Workers in Schools Initiative - WelcomeBC


----------

